# Why we use Acidophilus with Pectin ?



## 14524 (Jan 31, 2006)

Lactobacillus acidophilus and other "friendly flora" are the normal inhabitants of the gastrointestinal tract, supporting colon health. Beneficial bacteria in our gut perform many important functions, such as modifying bile acids, cholesterol and hormones, and metabolizing and synthesizing vitamins (including vitamins K and B-12, and biotin).Acidophilus with Pectin Ingredients areLactobacillus acidophilus, gelatin (capsule), maltodextrin, dibasic calcium phosphate, microcrystalline cellulose and magnesium stearate. For More DetailAcidophilus Products Top rands Source NaturalsTop ProductsAcidophilus with Pectin 100 Tabs , Acidophilus with Pectin 250 Tabs


----------

